# Recomendations for this look?  It may take a minute to upload.



## princess lissa (Jul 5, 2007)




----------



## mena22787 (Jul 5, 2007)

hmmm...this look reminds me of one of laura-doll's FOTDs:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=74684

it's her moonbathe look.  hth!!


----------

